# Giving Away 20 Zippo BLU lighters!



## a_clark-cl (Sep 15, 2008)

Greetings Cigar Fans,

My name is April Clark with Zippo and it is my pleasure to introduce you to the exciting and innovative Zippo BLU butane lighter. This product embodies the timeless characteristics of the iconic Zippo windproof lighter including a patented flint wheel ignition. However, it is fueled by butane which emits no odor or after taste - a perfect fit for your cigar!

To become involved in the forum, I would like to offer the newly released High-Polished Chrome Zippo BLU lighter to the first 20 people who pm me. Don't forget to pass along your thoughts and comments about the hot blue flame from Zippo. For more information, please visit our Web site at www.zippoblu.com.

Cheers,
April Clark


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

sent. intrigued.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

PM sent. I always miss out on these post. Not this time


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Sweet deal! Thanks for the offer and welcome to Clive.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

PM sent.. very interested.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

PM sent. Thanks for the generous offer. Welcome to CigarLive.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

me too!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

PM Sent!Thanks for this generous offer.I never knew that Zippo made a butane lighter.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

PM sent. Thanks for the great offer.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

PM sent ...Welcome to CL and thanks for the nice offer


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Very interested in the lighter. PM sent. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

ARgh. Where's the PM button?

edit: found it. :sorry:

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for the offer!

Quick question for you, April, what does "distinctive chimney patterns" mean here:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

click her name


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Sent, very interested in one.


----------



## Slinky (Sep 10, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

PM sent and welcome


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

pm sent, boy it doesnt take long when you say free, for people to pop up. hope i made it in time


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Welcome from VA. April---- PM sent #19


----------



## a_clark-cl (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to all the cigar aficionados that responded to my thread! The Free Zippo BLU butane lighters have been all given away! But if you would like to check out the Web site, please visit www.zippoblu.com. If you were among the top 20, you'll be receiving a PM from me sometime soon.

Cheers!
April Clark


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

:arghhhh: This went fast. You blink and then it's gone.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

wow, that was fast!... would have loved to try one out 
maybe next time, or perhaps I'll find them in one of the local shops


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

You gotta be quick to get the goods. well on the 1 in a mill chance someone cancels.. Throw my name on the waiting list


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn it!~


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

***waiting****


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

BTW, Americans in the lower 48 can enter this cool contest up until the end of the month:

http://www.zippoblu.com/BigSmokeFlyaway/


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

happy1 said:


> ***waiting****


same here.

EDIT:
Anybody else not get a PM?


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

baldheadracing said:


> ARgh. Where's the PM button?
> 
> edit: found it. :sorry:
> 
> ...


April can correct me if I am wrong but I think it refers to the following:


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahh. Got it. These technical terms confuse me.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected] I missed it!!!! Thanks for the offer and welcome to CL!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

A day late and a dollar short on this one. But welcome to the site April!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I got a pm :whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I got a PM so Im getting mine for sure. You can never have enough good lighters


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I got a PM so Im getting mine for sure. You can never have enough good lighters


I don't know about good but it's free...:helloooo:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

No email yet. Im pretty sure i had to be one of the first few to PM her though. I wasnt big on the zippo z-plus lighters. Never had one that would work longer then a few months so i cant wait to try these out!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

welcome to cigar live !!!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

I got a PM and since I don't have a butane lighter it is great news


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. This is a very generous offer! You will make many friends around here.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Missed out on this one, but hey that's OK..just good to see Zippo here!
Welcome April!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

PM'd too late....Wahh wahhh wahhh.....LOL


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

pm sent
hope im not too late!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Oooooh, you are going to be VERY popular.


----------



## a_clark-cl (Sep 15, 2008)

Jason Brown said:


> April can correct me if I am wrong but I think it refers to the following:


Jason--you're exactly right!

You'll notice that the Zippo BLU lighter's chimney pattern is a "Z" shape which is characteristic of this particular line.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Missed the cut, but these look pretty good. The IRISH Clovers or the H-D!! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Got the PM, thanks.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn, and I was going to buy a lighter this week too.:sorry:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I got a PM but it was not good news---But thanks for the PM April!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> I got a PM but it was not good news---But thanks for the PM April!


Paul did you miss the cut again?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Paul did you miss the cut again?


Seems like I've loss my touch lately---:biggrin:


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

know its only been a week but wondering if any of the lucky 20 have received the lighter yet??


----------



## Slinky (Sep 10, 2008)

nothing yet.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i haven't received it yet either. i'll post when i do.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Slinky said:


> nothing yet.


Ditto


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

nothing here either


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

still waiting patiently.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Not worth the wait!!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Ditto


Double Ditto


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I own a zippo blu and love it when I can get it to light. I have the hardest time getting it to light up for me then my fingers are raw by the end of a three cigar night from the flint wheel.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Same here, E.J.--my Zippo Blu is nowhere near as good as my three dollar Ronson which works the first time, every time. My Zippo Blu can't hold a flame and it's very frustrating.


----------



## roughrider-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

brightpaths said:


> Same here, E.J.--my Zippo Blu is nowhere near as good as my three dollar Ronson which works the first time, every time. My Zippo Blu can't hold a flame and it's very frustrating.


Wow. That sucks.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll post up a review when I get mine.. to settle all of this debate.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I just went to fire up my Blue and its flame was not even big enough to light a cigar so i refilled it now it is too cold out side for it to light IMHO These are junk!!!!!I am tired of fighting with this lighter,i have sent it in once and it took a month to get it back ,You cannot even adjust the flame on these lighters...Plus my thumb is killing from the [email protected]##$d Up way to light this lighter!!!I would rather use a Bic disposable than fight this piece of crap!!!Mike


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I got pm confirmation that I'm in. Just sittin' back n chillin' waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

paint said:


> I just went to fire up my Blue and its flame was not even big enough to light a cigar so i refilled it now it is too cold out side for it to light IMHO These are junk!!!!!I am tired of fighting with this lighter,i have sent it in once and it took a month to get it back ,You cannot even adjust the flame on these lighters...Plus my thumb is killing from the [email protected]##$d Up way to light this lighter!!!I would rather use a Bic disposable than fight this piece of crap!!!Mike


Don't hold back Mike,tell us how you really feel!:lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Don't hold back Mike,tell us how you really feel!:lol:


I was really choosing my words careful John!:mumbles:It would of been out of line for me to tell ya what i really thought:lol:


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

brightpaths said:


> Same here, E.J.--my Zippo Blu is nowhere near as good as my three dollar Ronson which works the first time, every time. My Zippo Blu can't hold a flame and it's very frustrating.


so is the ronson a torch lighter or what is it?? forgive my ignorance
i have the zippo insert and it is good when it lights but is tempermental sometimes/ so just waiting for the freebie


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

dinoa2 said:


> so is the ronson a torch lighter or what is it?? forgive my ignorance
> i have the zippo insert and it is good when it lights but is tempermental sometimes/ so just waiting for the freebie


Yes the Ronson is a torch lighter:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26056&highlight=ronson


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

paint said:


> I just went to fire up my Blue and its flame was not even big enough to light a cigar so i refilled it now it is too cold out side for it to light IMHO These are junk!!!!!I am tired of fighting with this lighter,i have sent it in once and it took a month to get it back ,You cannot even adjust the flame on these lighters...Plus my thumb is killing from the [email protected]##$d Up way to light this lighter!!!I would rather use a Bic disposable than fight this piece of crap!!!Mike


Man I'm glad I didn't make the top 20 this time.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Scoop said:


> Man I'm glad I didn't make the top 20 this time.


HAAAA HAAA WHATS up Mike?Not this time :lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I made the top 20 but havent seen the lighter yet. Not in any huge hurry to get it from the sounds of it. 

Personally, the Ronson jet lighters are basically all i use. Never have any reliability issues and out local Walmart used to carry em for under $3.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I use a butane insert in my old zippo and it works fine


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> I use a butane insert in my old zippo and it works fine


Ditto that!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got a Prometheus lighter in a collector set with 4 God of Fire cigars. This lighter will light your cigar in a tornado.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

hahaha Bill....

No Zippo yet... I wonder if this offer was real? lol


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Starting to wonder a little myself.


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> hahaha Bill....
> 
> No Zippo yet... I wonder if this offer was real? lol


It was offered some weeks ago on another board. I got in on it. It is real. Just took a while to get it. Okay lighter, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## sodomanaz-cl (Sep 22, 2008)

I received this lighter free from Marlboro a while back. The thing is absolutely frustrating at times. Baffles me as to why it refuses to light 50-60 percent of the time.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

picked up the ronson jetlite at Walmart last night $2.94. took home and it even had fuel in it already and fired up first time. looks and feels good and seems solid. I can wait for the zippo blu now that the ronson seems like it will do the job pretty good


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine just arrived via UPS....Here are a few pics...


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

well it looks nice. maybe mine will come someday and hopefully it works better than some of the reviews here.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

dinoa2 said:


> well it looks nice. maybe mine will come someday and hopefully it works better than some of the reviews here.


It does feel a bit weird when trying to light, but once you get used to it, it doesn't seem to bad. As far as it lighting it seemed to work ok for me. I only tested for a little while so time will tell.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool, maybe mine will be waiting at home for me. Hopefully it wasn't 
"signature required" ...


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

baldheadracing said:


> Cool, maybe mine will be waiting at home for me. Hopefully it wasn't
> "signature required" ...


No signature required for mine. I heard the doorbell and by the time I got downstairs the ups guy was gone. Package was on my front step.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Jason Brown said:


> No signature required for mine. I heard the doorbell and by the time I got downstairs the ups guy was gone. Package was on my front step.


Yup, mine was sitting on the front porch. I finished my review - I hope that Zippo doesn't hate me too much for thinking that the Blu is bi-polar ... :sweat:

Really nice of Zippo to include extra flints and (for Americans because of shipping restrictions) a can of butane.

Thanks Zippo!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Hopefully mine will be here tomorrow since you fellows got yours today.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I guess if its as bad as people are saying, ill see if my buddy wants it for lighting his cig's.:lol:


----------



## smokinson (Sep 28, 2008)

deuce said:


> I guess if its as bad as people are saying, ill see if my buddy wants it for lighting his cig's.:lol:


I cant even get that done with mine. Got one from Marlboro about a year ago and its next to worthless. I would probably feel ok letting my kids play with it.(not really) On mine when you first light it, the flame will shoot up to an almost usable height for about half a second the die down to where I actually have to put my cig. inside of.


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok now for my 2 cents I just got mine an hour ago. With all of the problems that other people have had I figured I would give it a go OTT. Well that sucked. I then purged it and put the butane that came with it in, and still no dice tiny flame and would only light about half the time. After clearing out the bad fluid and air I put some good old generic triple refined fluid in and have not had a problem with it. As I was typing this I stopped and tried to light it 10 times in a row and it light every time. As far as I can tell when you get it toss the fluid and purge it, then refill with triple refined fluid. The flame height was great after the purge and refill also, it was about 1 and a half inches above the top of the chimney. Overall I like it with my own fluid and it has been purged.

Jason


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

smokinson said:


> I cant even get that done with mine. Got one from Marlboro about a year ago and its next to worthless. I would probably feel ok letting my kids play with it.(not really) On mine when you first light it, the flame will shoot up to an almost usable height for about half a second the die down to where I actually have to put my cig. inside of.


Ditto thazt ,big flame if you can get one then have to push the gar down into it...Junk!!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

I hate to look a gift horse in the mouse but first impression is that it is not that great. I will have to try it with the triple refined and report back. The flame isn't tall enough to light a stogie and right now I cannot get it to light consistently with one hand. I can get it to light by holding down the gas and then flicking the wheel with the other. I have a nice black mark on my thumb from repeatedly trying to light it. I will pick us some new gas tomorrow and retry. I hope that is the solution.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Just got mine this evening. It's still in the box. It looks nice!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I got mine this afternoon and played with it for a few mins. Mines lighting with no problem and actually produces a decent flame. Not thrilled with the flint, but its not too terribly difficult to light. I dont think its all THAT bad. Can i see myself reaching for this over my everyday ronson, not often. I can see using it though. 

Ill report back after i get to use it a bit more and see if my opinion changes.

Just want to add, thank you for the lighter. It was nice to have a manufacturer offer this type of a deal none the less.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Double post for some reason


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

got mine yesterday and it was nice they added flints and fuel in the package. reserving judgment but it looks good and you have to get used to the flint, instructions say to press down on flint before you strike and then hit gas. havent used it to light cigar yet and flame could be a bit higher but it lit just about every time I tried it. 
will echo the thanks for zippo to make these avaialble. my .02 for now


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

I got mine yesterday as well. the flint is awkward, but it lights without any problems for me.

thanks zippo. this is actually the first zippo i've ever owned.


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay so I switched out the gas and it seems to light much easier but I am still concerned about the heights of the flame. I'll give it a try tonight because I think it might just be high enough to work but we'll see. Other than that I looks great and feels solid in my hand. Thnaks to zippo for the opportuntiy to try it out.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine should be here.. I'll need to go the mailbox.......


----------



## Slinky (Sep 10, 2008)

Haven't received mine yet, but should any day. After reading some of the problems you guys have had, am not as excited about it as I was. Hopefully I'll have a little better luck. Thanks for some of tips you guys have given.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Got my lighter thanks April, it looks, feels and works great. lights every time with no problems.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I just got my lighter in and I have no idea what any of these guys are talking about. It lights consistently, it is VERY easy to light, the flame height is great, and that fact that it came with extra flints and butane is awesome. This is a GREAT lighter with great construction. I really enjoy it and will recommend it.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

I still have yet to receive mine...


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Got mine yesterday & it works fine.Only complaint I have is that you can't adjust flame height.They made a mistake on the addy's tho & sent me Koolhandk's also.I pm'd him to get his addy since it isn't in his profile so I can forward it to him.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Still waiting here too


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome April.

B/SOTL I did a little review/editorial a ways back and, unfortunately, came to the same conclusions as most of you. I really wished I hadn't. 

It would be fantastic if April took these opinions back to the powers that be.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25003

A little side note: Last night I was at my B&M and one of the guys has a Dupont. He got it for half the list price, which is still insane. I think about $500. (Ok I guess "insane" is a little harsh considering what I paid for that last box of sticks.) It's the chinese black lacquer one. Anyway, he said it was the best lighter he ever owned regardless of the price. I have to admit I was really jealous not just because of the fat soft flame but it lit EVERY time on one stroke. But, I think you have to use their tiny butane tanks in that lighter.


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Got mine yesterday & it works fine.Only complaint I have is that you can't adjust flame height.They made a mistake on the addy's tho & sent me Koolhandk's also.I pm'd him to get his addy since it isn't in his profile so I can forward it to him.


I have been getting a better flame by holding down the wheel for a second before clicking. That is what is suggested when read the instructions Ifew days later.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

maduromojo said:


> Welcome April.
> 
> B/SOTL I did a little review/editorial a ways back and, unfortunately, came to the same conclusions as most of you. I really wished I hadn't.
> 
> ...


*HARSH QUITE HARSH*


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Jughead said:


> *HARSH QUITE HARSH*


I think it is a matter of expectations.

Sure, it is an awesome lighter if you were one of the twenty folks - can't beat that price!

However, is the Blu worth 15 Ronson Jetflames? Three Xikar's? And perhaps most damning, three regular Zippo's?

The Blu's pricing is getting into Prometheus territory, and is more than Blazer or Lotus equivalents. Sure, it may be one-third the price of an ST Dupont, but when it isn't as reliable on first light as a Ronson and has inferior warranty service compared to Xikar, but costs what it does, then reviews are going to be harsh.

Anyhow, a new lighter better work well. The question is what will it be like about a year from now?


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Just got mine today, anxious to try it out.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I really like mine. I was able to get a nice tall flame 1rst try right out of the box. I then tried it 10 more times and not a single problem for me. I even used it for my smoke tonight and a touch up too. I don't know maybe you guys got some bad ones but I've had no problems.
Thanks April.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I've recieved mine and haven't found any issues yet. I tested it on about 20 test lights and it lit fine every time. I used it on a cigar and it toasted fine....the visible flame isn't very high, but it was more than sufficient to light my cigar. As of now I'm happy with it but will continue to test it out. I have no idea what the market price is on it but will look it up later. It is my first Zippo so I feel like I've joined an old fraternal brotherhood ,in one sense.

As for a promotional package....to recieve the lighter, spare flints and butane refill.....I think it was great for Zippo to offer this to 20 of the brothers here.

Thanks for lettting me try this out April.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Got to use it a bit more and im still pretty content with it. Its lighting fairly easy and produces a decent flame. Its not the easiest lighter to light which is a down fall, and you can not adjust the flame, which is disappointing. Otherwise its doing pretty well and im glad i made the top 20. Well see if its consistent in a year or so.

thanks again


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

JonDot said:


> Got mine yesterday & it works fine.Only complaint I have is that you can't adjust flame height.They made a mistake on the addy's tho & sent me Koolhandk's also.I pm'd him to get his addy since it isn't in his profile so I can forward it to him.


They should have a "Good Samaritan Award" for botls like you Jon, thanks again for having my back brother.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I think some of you are just too harsh...I got mine and have had no problems. It lights very easily and does well torching my cigars. Thanks April and Zippo. In the end the only question is, Can it light my cigar, and the answer is YES.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

this has been quite a flurry of activity for 20 freebies. I have had mine for a few days and not had a problem. course I should wait til I have to replace the flint. I will wait before I pass final judgment but seems ok for now. dont know if I would pay the price on the web site.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Look it is real simple. If you were given a free lighter and you do not like it, give it to someone else on the list. It was free!!! The lighters retail at about 65.00. I am glad Zippo picked Cigarlive to give away lighters. 

Just my two cents


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

I have been trying to find these lighters locally and have had no luck. I would like to see the lighter and after reading these post I would like to see work before I spend the money on it. I was hoping that the posts here would be one way or the other. But, it seems to be mixed. So I will keep looking for a local dealer so I can decide for myself.


John


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Look it is real simple. If you were given a free lighter and you do not like it, give it to someone else on the list. It was free!!! The lighters retail at about 65.00. I am glad Zippo picked Cigarlive to give away lighters.
> 
> Just my two cents


I understand where your coming from, but she did ask for everyone to post their honest opinions and everyone seems to be doing so. I agree if your not impressed and feel you will not use it, pass it to the next person.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

overall I think I like it. could have some added features like adjustable flame but like fuel window feature. nothings perfect especially butane lighters but would give a 7.5 on scale of 1 to 10. my .02 for the day


----------



## Slinky (Sep 10, 2008)

Received my lighter yesterday. Working great. Just had one incident where I couldn't get it to light, but after letting it sit for a while it started working well. I do like the fuel window. Not really having a problem with the non-adjustable flame. So far I am impressed. Thanks again April & Zippo.


----------



## a_clark-cl (Sep 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

Hey everyone --

Thanks for your reviews of our Zippo BLU butane lighter -- I have forwarded everyone's comments to our engineers so that they can take them into consideration as they continually work to improve the product.

For more than 75 years, Zippo has been committed to providing quality products for its customers and we intend to continue doing so.

Thanks again for your participation and expert feedback! We appreciate it!

~April


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

April, just wanted to say that have used the lighter since it arrived and have had very few problems. pretty dependable, maybe adjustable flame and a place to fit an extra flint so you have one when the first wears out. thanks again


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Upon further use, I now agree with most people in here. This lighter is flawed in many ways. The carbon build up on this is unimaginable. It probably only lights about 1 out of 20 times now.

Luckily I just got a Xikar Element.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

I've noticed that I get better results with the butane that I already had and not the butane that came with the lighter. I had problems at first with getting it to light but the new butane has taken some of that away.


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

just some feedback. I like the lighter's design and feel, although I feel that it detracts from the nature of Zippo lighters. Most importantly (to me anyway), customizing. I really like Zippos for their ease of use and countless interchangeable cases. You can't do this with the Blu. Also, I dislike how I can't adjust the flame (unless I just didn't figure it out)

As a few other stated, the carbon buildup on this is pretty rediculous. Using mine a few times a week the "jet" needed to be cleaned / blown out with compressed air regularly, or else it wouldn't light at all.


----------



## a_clark-cl (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks again for all of your feedback! We'll be sure to pass it along to our engineers.


----------



## j-easy-cl (Dec 2, 2008)

Just figured I would put in some input, I was at the Zippo Store/Museum a couple weeks ago and was picking out a new lighter, biggest turn off's was that

1. $60-$70 Price tag, this is 3x what a regular zippo costs, and more expensive than other good butane torch lighters

2. It doesn't look like a traditional zippo

So needless to say I ended up with a traditional zippo for $20 and a $3 Ronson Butane Lighter, I really think you should look into producing some kind of butane insert like the 3rd party manufacturers have already done. I would be all over that, a GOOD butane lighter to fit into my zippo cases.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

j-easy said:


> So needless to say I ended up with a traditional zippo for $20 and a $3 Ronson Butane Lighter, I really think you should look into producing some kind of butane insert like the 3rd party manufacturers have already done. I would be all over that, a GOOD butane lighter to fit into my zippo cases.


yeah...I bet a good dual flame could be made to fit in the zippo case...take a zplus shrink the jet slilghtly and double it...


----------

